
Show HN: Simple Syntactic Sugar Gem for Value Objects in Rails/ActiveRecord - jonvillage
https://github.com/jvillarejo/embedded
======
jonvillage
Hi! I've created this gem to provide a better way to create value objects from
active records model. Please I want to know what's your opinion about it! Any
feedback or idea to improve is greatly appreciated.

